# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Ծանրամարտ ԵԱ-Ստրասբուրգ 2007

## Vishapakah

Նոր միքիչ առաջ ականատես եղա թէ՛ ինչպես մեր Հայրենակիցներ Գեւորգն ու Արան  պարտության մատնելով բոլոր հակարակորդներին, այդ թվում եւ թուրքիայի ներկայացուցչին՛ Եվրոպայի վրա բարցրացրեցին մեր Եռագույնը.
 Ընդանուր հաշվարկով դա՛ մեր Հայաստանի տասներրորդ ոսկյա մեդալներ.
Ստրասբուրգում կայացող Ծանրամարտի Եվրոպայի Արաջնությունում՛ Հայաստանը մեդալների ընդանուր հաշվարկով զբաղեցնում է արաջին տեղը.
Ի վերջո մեր մարզիկներին հաջողվեց վերչապես վերականգնել երբեմնի Հայաստանի Ծանրամարտի ավանդույթները. Ամենա ուրախալին կայանում է նրանում՛ որ այս անգամ Ծանրամարտում հաջողություններ ենք գրանցում մեր դրոշի ներքո որը անհամեմատ ավելի ՄԵԾ նվաճում է՛ քան նախորդ հաջողությունները.
Եկեք հաջողություն ցանկանանք մեր Ծանրորդներին, այս հայրենասեր առաքելության ճանապարհին եւ անհամբեր սպասենք՛ ողջ մրցաշարում առաջինը հրչակվելու վաղուց սպասված բաղձանքին. :Scenic:

----------


## Array

Երևի պատմության մեջ քիչ են գրանցվել նման դեպքեր,երբ Հայաստանը ներկայացնող հայ մարզիկի միակ մրցակիցը ոսկու համար եղել Հայաստանը ներկայացնող հայ:Երեկ ուղղակի երկնքում էինք,գերազանց էին մասնակցում Գևորգ Դավթյանն ու Արա Խաչատրյանը:Համոզված եմ`Արան Գևորգին ոչնչով չէր զիջում,եթե սկզբում սկսած լիներ Գևորգը և Արան ունենար փորձի հնարավորություն,197կգ-ը նա էլ կարող էր բարձրացնել:Մի խոսքով.երեկ մեր մարզիկները մի գլուխ բարձր էին մյուսներից,և երրորդ տեղ գրաված թուրք մարզիկը Գևորգից ետ էր մնում ամբողջ 10 կիլոգրամով

----------


## Davo'o

Հիանալի էր, կեցցեն տղերքը, վաղուց սենց բան չէի տեսել: Փաստորեն հիանալի նոր սերունդ կա ծանրամարտիկների:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Array

Դրա նախորդ օրն էլ հանդես եկավ Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը,որը ցավալի կերպով բացարձակ ոսկուն չկարողացավ տիրանալ,սակայն պոկում վարժությունում արժանացավ ոսկե,իսկ հրում վարժության արդյունքներով բրոնզե, ընդհանուր արդյունքով էլ արծաթե մեդալի ;Սակայն նա նույնպես հիանալի հնարավորություն ուներ լավագույնը ճանաչվելու

----------


## Davo'o

Իսկ աղջիկների հաջողության մասին ի՞նչ կասեք: Հաճե՞լի է տեսնել նման ուժեղ գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների:

----------


## Array

> Իսկ աղջիկների հաջողության մասին ի՞նչ կասեք: Հաճե՞լի է տեսնել նման ուժեղ գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների:


Հաճելի էր տեսնել Հայաստանի անունը 1-3 տեղերում,բայց չէի ասի,որ կողմ եմ աղջիկների ծանրամարտին;Չնայած մեր աղջիկները էլի լավն էին համեմատաբար,բայց մեկ ա ծանրամարտով զբաղվողները գեղեցիկ սեռից հեռու էին

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժողովուրդ ջան կներեք, եթե ինչ-որ մարդկանց արթնացրել եմ, ուրախությունից գորգոռում էի գիշերվա կեսին  :Ok:  : Հետո էլ նենց ոգևորված էի, որ քունս չէր տանում :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo: , ինչ վերաբերում է կին ծանրորդներին ասեմ որ Մելինեի ելույթը նաելուց հետո էլ քունս չէր տանում  :Shok:   :Wacko:  , իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա չեի ասի թե տեսարանը շատ հաճելի էր, ամեն դեպքում ուրախանում ես, որ  տեսնում ես քո երկրի դրոշը պատվո հարթակին ու լսում ես քո երկրի հիմնը. վաղուց մեր մարզիկները մեզ այսպես չէին ուրախացրել (շախմատը չհաշված):

----------


## Vishapakah

> Հաճելի էր տեսնել Հայաստանի անունը 1-3 տեղերում,բայց չէի ասի,որ կողմ եմ աղջիկների ծանրամարտին;Չնայած մեր աղջիկները էլի լավն էին համեմատաբար,բայց մեկ ա ծանրամարտով զբաղվողները գեղեցիկ սեռից հեռու էին


Արայ ջան.
Աղջիկներն էլ մեր դրոշի տակ են հանդես գալիս. Անում են մեր երկրի համար այն՛ ինչ որ ես եւ դու՛ մեր ֆիզիկական ուժով չէինք կարող անել. Արի իրանց էլ քաջալերենք. :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Ժողովուրդ ջան կներեք, եթե ինչ-որ մարդկանց արթնացրել եմ, ուրախությունից գորգոռում էի գիշերվա կեսին  : Հետո էլ նենց ոգևորված էի, որ քունս չէր տանում  , ինչ վերաբերում է կին ծանրորդներին ասեմ որ Մելինեի ելույթը նաելուց հետո էլ քունս չէր տանում   , իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա չեի ասի թե տեսարանը շատ հաճելի էր, ամեն դեպքում ուրախանում ես, որ  տեսնում ես քո երկրի դրոշը պատվո հարթակին ու լսում ես քո երկրի հիմնը. վաղուց մեր մարզիկները մեզ այսպես չէին ուրախացրել (շախմատը չհաշված):


Ձայնալար ջան.
Չեմ էլ հիշում թէ՛ երբ եմ սենց խիղճս հանգիստ քնել. :Smile:  
Ես որ գիշերները լավ չեմ քնում, այս անգամ ուղղակի ամպերի վրա եմ ննջել. :Lazy:  
Թող մեր ճիչերը՛ միշտ ուրախության ճիչեր լինեն. :Drinks:  

Հ. Գ.

ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՀԱՅ ՄԱՐԶԻԿՆԵՐԻՆ. :Clapping:

----------


## REAL_ist

Հալալա տղեքին ու դեվուշկեքին :Yahoo:   :Yes:  ,բռավոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոո,ես իրանց ցավը տանեմ :Clapping:  ,թող սաղ իմանան ու ջոգեն ով-ովա,աբրեն մեր մարզիկները,միշտ թող տենց բարձր պահեն մեր ազգի պատիվը :Clapping:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Երեխեք   :Clapping:  , տեսեք մեր չեմպիոններին   :Clapping:   , մեր հպարտությունն են !!!!!    :Clapping:  

Եղբայրս ա մեջտեղում   :Tongue:

----------


## Ուրվական

Այ սենց, տղեք ջան, մինչև վերջ (օլիմպիադա) գնալու ենք:

----------


## Enipra

Ուուու՜խ...  :Smile:   Ապրեն մերոնք։  :Clapping:

----------


## Array

> Արայ ջան.
> Աղջիկներն էլ մեր դրոշի տակ են հանդես գալիս. Անում են մեր երկրի համար այն՛ ինչ որ ես եւ դու՛ մեր ֆիզիկական ուժով չէինք կարող անել. Արի իրանց էլ քաջալերենք.


Vishapakah ջան ես հո չասեցի չքաջալերենք,շունչս պահած էի նայում աղջիկների ելույթները,ուղղակի համարում եմ,որ ծանրամարտը աղջիկների սպորտ չէ;Չնայած Vive L'Armenie-ի տեղադրած նկարները նայելով  համոզվում եմ,որ մեր աղջիկները ամեն դեպքում գեղեցիկ են

----------


## Goga

Ես էլ շատ մեծ ոգևորությամբ էի հետևում :Yahoo:  , շատ լավն էին մերոնք, ապրեն իրենք, ուղղակի խոսքեր չեմ գտնում ասելու  :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------


## Արսեն

Ճիշտն ասած մինչև վերջերս թերահավատություն կար հայ սպորտսմենների նկատմամբ, բայց ի ուրախություն ինձ, ամեն ինչ այդպես էլ վատ չէ: Ու ամեն բնագավառում էլ ՀԱՅԵՐԸ սկսել են «առաջադիմել», դա շատ գովելի է:

----------


## Աբելյան

ապրեն տղեքը ու աղջկեքը  :Smile:

----------


## Tumbler

Ապրեք ապրեք ու ևս մի անգամ ապրեք. :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## TigranM

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս: Մենք ես մեկ անգամ աշխարհին ցույց տվեցինք, որ մենք քիչ ենք բայց մեզ հայ են ասում: Որ կարևորը քանակը չի այլ որակնա: Որ մի 3 միլյոնանոց հանրապետություն, որին չորս կողմից շրջափակման մեջ են գցել, ունակ է այդպիսի մարզիկներ ներկայացնել: Ու զարմանում եմ թե ինչպ կարող է պատահել, որ ինչ որ մեկը չհպարտանա որ ինքը ՀԱՅԱ, թեկուզ այն րոպեներին երբ մեր մարզիկները փայլում էին, ու ողջ աշխհարի առաջ բարձր պահեցին մեր երկրի դրոշը: Ինչպես է հնարավոր, որ այդ պահին  երբ հնչում էր մեր հիմնը ինչ որ մեկի սիրտը չլցվեր անսահման հպարտությամբ և հպարտ բաբախեր:
Հազար փառք մեր մարզիկներին այդ բերկրալի րոպեները մեզ պարգևելու համար:

----------


## Vahe

Եթե գերծանր քաշայինում չեմպիոնը ռուս ծանրորդ չլինի, թիմային հաշվարկում մենք կլինենք առաջինը!!

----------


## Մանե

> Vishapakah ջան ես հո չասեցի չքաջալերենք,շունչս պահած էի նայում աղջիկների ելույթները,ուղղակի համարում եմ,որ ծանրամարտը աղջիկների սպորտ չէ;


 :Yes: 
Երկու ձեռքով համաձայն եմ :Hands Up:  

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին :Smile: Ես էլ էի անհամբերությամբ սպասում :Smile: Ապրեն իրանք :Wink:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս: Մենք ես մեկ անգամ աշխարհին ցույց տվեցինք, որ մենք քիչ ենք բայց մեզ հայ են ասում: Որ կարևորը քանակը չի այլ որակնա: Որ մի 3 միլյոնանոց հանրապետություն, որին չորս կողմից շրջափակման մեջ են գցել, ունակ է այդպիսի մարզիկներ ներկայացնել: Ու զարմանում եմ թե ինչպ կարող է պատահել, որ ինչ որ մեկը չհպարտանա որ ինքը ՀԱՅԱ, թեկուզ այն րոպեներին երբ մեր մարզիկները փայլում էին, ու ողջ աշխհարի առաջ բարձր պահեցին մեր երկրի դրոշը: Ինչպես է հնարավոր, որ այդ պահին  երբ հնչում էր մեր հիմնը ինչ որ մեկի սիրտը չլցվեր անսահման հպարտությամբ և հպարտ բաբախեր:
> Հազար փառք մեր մարզիկներին այդ բերկրալի րոպեները մեզ պարգևելու համար:


Չարժի նման պահերի՛ նման անձանց մասին խոսելը.
Նրանք էլ օտարների մոտ իրենց Հայրենիքի արժանավորների մասին են խոսում, հակառակ դեպքում՛ որպես անհատ իրենցից ոչինչ չեն կարող ներկայացնել, չհաշված՛ հայրենակիցների մոտ սեփական ազգին փնովելը, անհաջող փորցեր՛ խելոք երեւալու համար բայց վաղուց իրեն սպառած սուտ խելոքի խոսակծություն.

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Եթե գերծանր քաշայինում չեմպիոնը ռուս ծանրորդ չլինի, թիմային հաշվարկում մենք կլինենք առաջինը!!


Մեզ մնում է միայն շունչներս պահած սպասենք ռուս «բոգոտիր»-ի անհաջողությանը.
Մտովի «խուդուտ» տալով նրան. :LOL:

----------


## Array

> Մեզ մնում է միայն շունչներս պահած սպասենք ռուս «բոգոտիր»-ի անհաջողությանը.
> Մտովի «խուդուտ» տալով նրան.


Ռուս ՙբոգոտիրը՚ չեմպիոն չդարձավ,այնպես որ…

----------


## Davo'o

Եթե ես լինեի չեմպիոն ծանրամարտիկը, հիմնի հնչելու ժամանակ երկրորդ տեղը զբաղեցրած հային էլ կհրավիրեի հաղթողի պատվանդանին ու միասին կլսեինք «Մեր հայրենիքը». շատ գեղեցիկ կլնիներ, իսկ թուրքը թող մնար 3-րդ տեղում :Smile:  : 
Հաջորդ անգամվա համար պետք է այս պատգամս հասցնել մեր ծանրորդներին  :Smile:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Ռուս ՙբոգոտիրը՚ չեմպիոն չդարձավ,այնպես որ…


Ուրախությունից ուղղակի Փայլում եմ :Hands Up:  
Փարք Հայաստանին.

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Եթե ես լինեի չեմպիոն ծանրամարտիկը, հիմնի հնչելու ժամանակ երկրորդ տեղը զբաղեցրած հային էլ կհրավիրեի հաղթողի պատվանդանին ու միասին կլսեինք «Մեր հայրենիքը». շատ գեղեցիկ կլնիներ, իսկ թուրքը թող մնար 3-րդ տեղում : 
> Հաջորդ անգամվա համար պետք է այս պատգամս հասցնել մեր ծանրորդներին


Հաճելի կլիներ. Դավո իսկ մի գուցե նման իրավունք չունեն? Դրա համար վերին պատվո հարթակին չհրավիրեց.
Հաջորդ անգամ կարելի է երրորդ տեղնել հարեւաներին չթողնել. :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

> Հաճելի կլիներ. Դավո իսկ մի գուցե նման իրավունք չունեն? Դրա համար վերին պատվո հարթակին չհրավիրեց.


Գուցե, բայց արժեր խախտել իրավունքները :Smile:  : Կարծեմ նման բան տեսել եմ ես ուրիշ սպորտսմենների կողմից:  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մեզ մնում է միայն շունչներս պահած սպասենք ռուս «բոգոտիր»-ի անհաջողությանը.
> Մտովի «խուդուտ» տալով նրան.


Վիրտուալ «խուդուտ» -ի մեթոդը աշխատեց, էսօր հայերը Լատվիայի կողմից էին  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Կեցցե Հայաստանը  :Hands Up:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Drinks:   :Jagi:   :Clapping:    (շատ եմ սիրում »emoticon»-ներ )

----------


## Tigana

Ես վստահ եմ,որ հայերը միշտ էլ կարող են հասնել հաջողությունների,էս անգամ հաղթեցինք,որովհետև չէին ուղարկել  իրանց ախպոր տղեքին ու ծանոթներին,էս անգամ մարդավարի արեցին ամեն ինչ:
 :Angry2:  Թող սենց շարունակվի,թող չուզողն էլ ես ըլնեմ: :Angry2:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ախպերս ու իր ընկերները  այնքան են գոռացել ARMENIA, որ ձայնները  փորներից դուրս չի գալիս    :Clapping:   :Yahoo:   :Lol2:  

Մեր չեմպիոններին տեսնելու համար մտեք այս հասցեով http://www.armenocide.skyblog.com

----------


## John

Իսկապես հալալա մեր ծանրորդներին: Իսկ էն փաստը, որ բացի երկու հոգուց մեր մյուս ծանրորդները բոլորը գյումերցի են՝ ինձ ավելի է հպարտեցնում… փաստորեն 200 հազար բնակչություն ունեցող քաղաքի ծանրորդները ավելի շատ ոսկե մեդալներ նվաճեցին, քան մի քանի հարյուր միլիոն բնակչություն ունեցող ռուսները… իսկապես պատվաբեր է… շնորհակալ եմ մեր հայրենակիցներից՝ մեզ դրական էմոցիաներ հաղորդելու համար… 
ARMENIA FOREVER!!!

----------


## Vishapakah

> Ես վստահ եմ,որ հայերը միշտ էլ կարող են հասնել հաջողությունների,էս անգամ հաղթեցինք,որովհետև չէին ուղարկել  իրանց ախպոր տղեքին ու ծանոթներին,էս անգամ մարդավարի արեցին ամեն ինչ:
>  Թող սենց շարունակվի,թող չուզողն էլ ես ըլնեմ:



Ճիշտ ես ասում՛ Տիգրան ջան :Smile:  
Սրանից հետո, միայն ՀԱԽՏԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ախպերս ու իր ընկերները  այնքան են գոռացել ARMENIA, որ ձայնները  փորներից դուրս չի գալիս      
> 
> Մեր չեմպիոններին տեսնելու համար մտեք այս հասցեով http://www.armenocide.skyblog.com


Ապրես Vive L'Armenie ջան. Մեծ հաճույքով դիտեցի նկարները.
Ամենաշատը կայքի երկու քարտեզները դուրս եկավ. :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Իսկապես հալալա մեր ծանրորդներին: Իսկ էն փաստը, որ բացի երկու հոգուց մեր մյուս ծանրորդները բոլորը գյումերցի են՝ ինձ ավելի է հպարտեցնում… փաստորեն 200 հազար բնակչություն ունեցող քաղաքի ծանրորդները ավելի շատ ոսկե մեդալներ նվաճեցին, քան մի քանի հարյուր միլիոն բնակչություն ունեցող ռուսները… իսկապես պատվաբեր է… շնորհակալ եմ մեր հայրենակիցներից՝ մեզ դրական էմոցիաներ հաղորդելու համար… 
> ARMENIA FOREVER!!!


Ոչ թէ՛ քանակով, այլ որակով. :Ok:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Ապրես Vive L'Armenie ջան. Մեծ հաճույքով դիտեցի նկարները.
> Ամենաշատը կայքի երկու քարտեզները դուրս եկավ.


 :Wink:   :Blush:

----------


## Selene

Վայ, չէի տեսել այս թեման :Blush:  
Իրոք, անասելի հպարտությամբ էի հետևում մեր ծանրամարտիկների հաջողությանը :Hands Up:  
Մի պահ թվում էր, թե ես էլ էի Ստրասբուրգում :Smile:  Այնպես որ եթե միայն հայերը ցանկանան,, ամեն հաղթանակ էլ իրենցը կլինի :Ok:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Այս սիթը ներկայացնում է մեր չեմպիոննեերի հաղթանակները   :Ok: 
Կներեք, մի քիչ ոշացումով, բայց ոչինչ:
Լավ է ուշ քան ավելի ուշ  :Pardon: 

http://armfootball.com/index.php?Spo...Lang=Rus&ID=30

----------


## Cesare

> Այս սիթը ներկայացնում է մեր չեմպիոննեերի հաղթանակները 
> Կներեք, մի քիչ ոշացումով, բայց ոչինչ:
> Լավ է ուշ քան ավելի ուշ 
> 
> http://armfootball.com/index.php?Spo...Lang=Rus&ID=30


Ճիշտ ա :

----------

